
Wix and WordPress Explainer - webmaven
https://meshedinsights.com/2016/10/30/wix-and-wordpress-explainer/
======
chinese_dan
This entire argument is ridiculous. All of the changes to the editor are
released, the Wix team should not be forced to release their entire source
code base.

Wordpress is such a pile of garbage, I don't know why anyone would use it
anyway. I ran a few of my sites on it and I had to update plugins 3 or 4 times
a week to keep up with the latest security flaws.

It does make me realize that most people that believe piracy is not theft
(which, I am now going to start calling it theft and stealing in all contexts
after the comments I have seen on HN regarding the GNU) only say that because
they want free things. It has nothing to do with 'freedom' or principals.

It's the same principal now: you don't want to have to pay for the Wix code
base and think they should release it for free.

But, it's not the first time that the tech community continues to be on the
wrong side of history. I've done my part though. I warn people about many of
these things and get ignored...and then use them to my advantage and make a
fortune.

:-)

~~~
webmaven
The changes to the editor are released, but the license says that if you
incorporate the editor into another peice of software (as Wix has done), the
combined work must be released as GPL-licensed source code as well.

There are some narrow exceptions, but Wix's use of the editor component
doesn't fall under them.

There is a license that says that you only have to release the changes you
make to the component itself, it is called the LGPL, and the Wordpress
developers could have used it if that was what they wanted. But they released
under the GPL, and Wix should abide by the terms of the GPL, or simply not use
the code.

------
webmaven
TL/DR: Wix need to release source for the _entire_ Wix app, not just the
WordPress editor component they modified, to comply with the terms of the GPL.

